# windows 10 on lava iris win1 , works on potentially every windows phone



## svp123 (Jun 28, 2016)

hello there,
 i own a non lumia basic windows phone (lava iris win1) and always wants to upgrade it to windows 10 
while searching on google and xda for few days i managed to install windows 10 
i am too lazy for typing so i am giving tutorial links that i  followed HERE
i've used the custom patching method and recommend it
also the registry values given in this tutorial is for spoofing the device to lumia 830. but i used registry values of lumia 535 dual sim (almost similar hardware with my phone , use according to your phone) that can be found using below  image at lumiafirmware.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




KNOWN ISSUE IN MY PHONE - MAJOR ISSUE IS BATTERY DRAINING FAST EVEN IN STANDBY , OTHER ISSUES ARE NOT SO RELEVENT AND BEARABLE ( LAGGING AND APP CRASH SOMETIMES )
DO IT AT YOUR OWN RISK
IF YOU WANT TO DOWNGRADE AGAIN TO WINDOWS PHONE 8.1  REPLY TO THIS THREAD I'LL MAKE A NEW THREAD FOR IT


----------



## kraatus90 (Jul 3, 2016)

Followed it and successfully got latest red-stone build. but as you said  battery drain is huge problem.  just wanted to know if i go back to 8.1 again  will it fix battery problem ?  because i have tried that before in September last year and it couldn't fix that problem.


----------



## svp123 (Jul 3, 2016)

kraatus90 said:


> Followed it and successfully got latest red-stone build. but as you said  battery drain is huge problem.  just wanted to know if i go back to 8.1 again  will it fix battery problem ?  because i have tried that before in September last year and it couldn't fix that problem.

Click to collapse



well for me it doesn't work (currently on windows phone 8.1 update 2 near a wall socket)


----------



## kraatus90 (Jul 3, 2016)

svp123 said:


> well for me it doesn't work (currently on windows phone 8.1 update 2 near a wall socket)

Click to collapse



lol, so basically the phone is useless outside a home.  will try to RMA since 2-3 months of warranty is still left. but  i have 0 hope those idiots will able to fix it. :laugh:


----------

